# Aunt Tamika needs garbage taken out



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

I knew I should have logged off tonight 6 minutes from GH block end. Sure enough, JR Chicken order in Bolingbrook from Naperville Illinois. Needing my Premier status back, I accepted. Wait wasn't bad at JR. First, I left the chicken order at front of apartment main door. Took a photo, and sent to Tamika. I read that she wanted the food left at her patio "by the playground." Mind you, the playground isn't visible unless you walk around the apartment behemoth building. Somehow, I felt compelled to call the customer. Of course, she wanted it delivered in her first floor patio door. Once I found her patio, she summons to put the food inside her living room chair. Having done that, she asked if I could take one (heavy) garbage bag half full of garbage to the dumpster, one empty box, another box with garbage in it. Thinking to minister (be a help) to Aunt Tamika, I obliged. When did GH Drivers become responsible to take out customer garbage to the dumpster?

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

I hope your okay. We are ICs, and if you hurt your back lifting a bag or a tissue it’s all on you. Plus you probably got your dress dirty


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

WTF. Living room chair? Um no. Take out the trash? What planet is this?? I maintain apartment paxholes are the worst. 

About half the time I drop people are at the curb waiting for their food.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

a good deed will be rewarded dont complain


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

This is insane and the fact that you took out her trash is even more..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> a good deed will be rewarded dont complain


NEXT WEEK
SHE WILL WANT A FOOT MASSAGE.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Prius13 said:


> I knew I should have logged off tonight 6 minutes from GH block end. Sure enough, JR Chicken order in Bolingbrook from Naperville Illinois. Needing my Premier status back, I accepted. Wait wasn't bad at JR. First, I left the chicken order at front of apartment main door. Took a photo, and sent to Tamika. I read that she wanted the food left at her patio "by the playground." Mind you, the playground isn't visible unless you walk around the apartment behemoth building. Somehow, I felt compelled to call the customer. Of course, she wanted it delivered in her first floor patio door. Once I found her patio, she summons to put the food inside her living room chair. Having done that, she asked if I could take one (heavy) garbage bag half full of garbage to the dumpster, one empty box, another box with garbage in it. Thinking to minister (be a help) to Aunt Tamika, I obliged. When did GH Drivers become responsible to take out customer garbage to the dumpster?
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


I would have laughed at full tilt as I walked away....

Is there a Big Tip in one of those boxes? Cuz that's the only way they would've left that house with me...


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> NEXT WEEK
> SHE WILL WANT A FOOT MASSAGE.


Lolz



Uberguyken said:


> I would have laughed at full tilt as I walked away....
> 
> Is there a Big Tip in one of those boxes? Cuz that's the only way they would've left that house with me...


$4.71 tip in app only.










LazyBumBunny said:


> This is insane and the fact that you took out her trash is even more..


Call me naive.



IthurstwhenIP said:


> I hope your okay. We are ICs, and if you hurt your back lifting a bag or a tissue it's all on you. Plus you probably got your dress dirty


I had to rest half way through, her garbage bags were heavy. 600 ft distance patio to dumpster..

@uberboy1212


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

She baited you. I love it! You ave to give her credit for succeeding.

Doing this over 20 years, I am on to those games. I do not go inside people's homes unless its obvious they are disabled. Usually a wheelchair ramp or sign about no smoking due to oxygen would come into play. Other than that, I would of respectfully declined coming in and putting it on their living room chair for this EXACT reason. People bait you to do other things. Even if its a group of hot college girls. If they want me to come in and stay, I will ask for one of their phone numbers and let them know I have one more delivery then I could come over, then, do one more delivery and call to see if they still want me to come over. Most of the time they don't answer the phone or say no. Its usually the thrill of getting the delivery boy to stay and not that they really want to hang out with you.

Also, I absolutely hate doing apartment complexes. The ones in my area will add time to my delivery trying to get through the front door and use the elevator or drive and walk all over the complex to get to their unit. And all for little to no tip as they usually do.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Prius13 said:


> Lolz
> 
> 
> $4.71 tip in app only.
> ...


Her " Last" boyfriend was In there !


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I cannot believe you took her garbage out.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Illini said:


> I cannot believe you took her garbage out.


And she was heavy!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> I knew I should have logged off tonight 6 minutes from GH block end. Sure enough, JR Chicken order in Bolingbrook from Naperville Illinois. Needing my Premier status back, I accepted. Wait wasn't bad at JR. First, I left the chicken order at front of apartment main door. Took a photo, and sent to Tamika. I read that she wanted the food left at her patio "by the playground." Mind you, the playground isn't visible unless you walk around the apartment behemoth building. Somehow, I felt compelled to call the customer. Of course, she wanted it delivered in her first floor patio door. Once I found her patio, she summons to put the food inside her living room chair. Having done that, she asked if I could take one (heavy) garbage bag half full of garbage to the dumpster, one empty box, another box with garbage in it. Thinking to minister (be a help) to Aunt Tamika, I obliged. When did GH Drivers become responsible to take out customer garbage to the dumpster?
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


Man, that's funny. You should have asked her if she wanted you to give her apartment a quick tidy-up before you left.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

That was nice of you but you cant do that. I cant believe she even had the nerve to ask you, I have yet to have that happen. She's going to ask the next driver to mow the lawn or watch her kid now. I could maybe understand on PM/UE where u get tipped after the delivery or DD with their ratings. There's no ratings with GH though and she already tipped. Hopefully u got some good karma coming back your way at least


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

It could've been WAY worse...


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> NEXT WEEK
> SHE WILL WANT A FOOT MASSAGE.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Door mats, get walked on.

I would have said, sorry, I gotta go go go!!


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> And she was heavy!


Part of her mobility issue, ie I had to take the garbage out.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Man, that's funny. You should have asked her if she wanted you to give her apartment a quick tidy-up before you left.


Looked like a hot mess. Seemed stuff all over apartment floor.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Prius13 said:


> I knew I should have logged off tonight 6 minutes from GH block end. Sure enough, JR Chicken order in Bolingbrook from Naperville Illinois. Needing my Premier status back, I accepted. Wait wasn't bad at JR. First, I left the chicken order at front of apartment main door. Took a photo, and sent to Tamika. I read that she wanted the food left at her patio "by the playground." Mind you, the playground isn't visible unless you walk around the apartment behemoth building. Somehow, I felt compelled to call the customer. Of course, she wanted it delivered in her first floor patio door. Once I found her patio, she summons to put the food inside her living room chair. Having done that, she asked if I could take one (heavy) garbage bag half full of garbage to the dumpster, one empty box, another box with garbage in it. Thinking to minister (be a help) to Aunt Tamika, I obliged. When did GH Drivers become responsible to take out customer garbage to the dumpster?
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


Never. I am not a idiot like you .


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

I would politely decline due to back issues....or high school knee injury.....or allergies to plastic bags.....or dumpster allergies.....or (you get it) 👍

That said, in my younger days I once delivered pizza to an apartment and this drop dead gorgeous, perfectly proportioned fantasy woman came to the door wearing nothing but a see through night gown....I mean LITERALLY see through. I offered the pizza no charge but still didn't get the invitation I would have killed for :smiles:


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

She wanted an extra large sausage


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

KevinJohnson said:


> She wanted an extra large sausage


I was out of the running before the starting gun :smiles:
So NOW I finally know why she grabbed my crotch...then sent me on my way! :roflmao:

But if you're referring to the pizza.....I would have gone back and got her ANYTHING she wanted for, an invite.
Only place I've ever seen a woman that sexy was at PH


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Prius13 said:


> I knew I should have logged off tonight 6 minutes from GH block end. Sure enough, JR Chicken order in Bolingbrook from Naperville Illinois. Needing my Premier status back, I accepted. Wait wasn't bad at JR. First, I left the chicken order at front of apartment main door. Took a photo, and sent to Tamika. I read that she wanted the food left at her patio "by the playground." Mind you, the playground isn't visible unless you walk around the apartment behemoth building. Somehow, I felt compelled to call the customer. Of course, she wanted it delivered in her first floor patio door. Once I found her patio, she summons to put the food inside her living room chair. Having done that, she asked if I could take one (heavy) garbage bag half full of garbage to the dumpster, one empty box, another box with garbage in it. Thinking to minister (be a help) to Aunt Tamika, I obliged. When did GH Drivers become responsible to take out customer garbage to the dumpster?
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


Tamika is lucky I wasn't delivering her food!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Was the aunty old? If she was old then taking the trash downstairs should not be a issue... going to guess that was not the case. At least no spitting was involved . :thumbup:


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Never. I am not a idiot like you .


Yeah that wasn't hateful at all... Why don't you go tell daddy to buy you something else you don't need.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Never. I am not a idiot like you .


Thanks for the kind compliment.



mbd said:


> Was the aunty old? If she was old then taking the trash downstairs should not be a issue... going to guess that was not the case. At least no spitting was involved . :thumbup:


Seemed like it. She's on the ground floor, with sliding door to patio access. She had left all her garbage by the patio.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

The Jax said:


> She baited you. I love it! You ave to give her credit for succeeding.
> 
> Doing this over 20 years, I am on to those games. I do not go inside people's homes unless its obvious they are disabled. Usually a wheelchair ramp or sign about no smoking due to oxygen would come into play. Other than that, I would of respectfully declined coming in and putting it on their living room chair for this EXACT reason. People bait you to do other things. Even if its a group of hot college girls. If they want me to come in and stay, I will ask for one of their phone numbers and let them know I have one more delivery then I could come over, then, do one more delivery and call to see if they still want me to come over. Most of the time they don't answer the phone or say no. Its usually the thrill of getting the delivery boy to stay and not that they really want to hang out with you.
> 
> Also, I absolutely hate doing apartment complexes. The ones in my area will add time to my delivery trying to get through the front door and use the elevator or drive and walk all over the complex to get to their unit. And all for little to no tip as they usually do.


GH/DD/etc have been in business that long? Amazing



NotYetADriver said:


> I would politely decline due to back issues....or high school knee injury.....or allergies to plastic bags.....or dumpster allergies.....or (you get it) &#128077;
> 
> That said, in my younger days I once delivered pizza to an apartment and this drop dead gorgeous, perfectly proportioned fantasy woman came to the door wearing nothing but a see through night gown....I mean LITERALLY see through. I offered the pizza no charge but still didn't get the invitation I would have killed for :smiles:


I'lI'll take things THAT DID NOT HAPPEN for $200, Alex!


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)




----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> GH/DD/etc have been in business that long? Amazing


No.... I have been delivering over 20 years. Can you stop? Thanks.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

nighthawk398 said:


> a good deed will be rewarded dont complain


I agree with the sentiment, but if we are honest it will most likely not be rewarded.



Illini said:


> I cannot believe you took her garbage out.


Me too. Especially for someone who has to handle food.


----------

